# Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

First off, I need to thank Tim and Kevin from Tomas Sport Tuning. Without Tim's generosity and Kevin's slave labor this car would not exist. 
I would also like to thank Jeff from C2 for creating his 42# obd2 program. I never imagined that stock ecu-based tuning could be so good. 
The 1.06 GT35r I chose suits my needs perfectly. Gone is the uber-spool of my t04 60-1 hifi. What has replaced it is top end. Tons and tons of top end. I'm seeing 5psi at 2800 rpm, smoothly increasing to 12 @ 4000. It feels like a supercharged car to some extent, but with more midrange torque and SERIOUS 4800-7000 rpm pull. 12psi on the 35r feels like 20 on the 60-1 plus quite a bit over 5500. 
The SP SRI doesn't seem to have had much effect on off-boost driving, it's very useable, even at 8.5:1 cr. I'd say the SP 263 cams are also responsible for the over-5000rpm pull. 
Honestly, I have never experienced top-end pull like this turbo provides. I was used to a ton of TQ very early, with peak power around 5500, dropping gradually past that point. What I've got now is endless pull to redline in every gear. 
I couldn't be happier with what we've done. The car is infinitely driveable and pulls like I cannot express. 
More pics to come.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*

if you have ever wondered what it feels like to be shot of a sling shot at 90mph then this is it.
ps your lighting sucks.
pps i cant wait for my car to be done.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
ps your lighting sucks.



Sorry I had trouble moving the sun.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*

nice dude. thought your car used to be on DTA though...or am i mistaken?


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*

Are you falling out of boost inbetween shifts with the 1.06 housing? Reving to 7K?


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

i like your twin dv's. Looks good man.


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (tekstepvr6)*

Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I learned a lot by reading your threads http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_Are you falling out of boost inbetween shifts with the 1.06 housing? Reving to 7K? 

A 6500 shift still leaves me in boost. No need for 7k most of the time. Not a lot is going to require it.


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
A 6500 shift still leaves me in boost. No need for 7k most of the time. Not a lot is going to require it. 

Sounds good. How much boost are you running and did you figure out the duty cycle on the injectors?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_
Sounds good. How much boost are you running and did you figure out the duty cycle on the injectors?


12psi lol. It honestly feels stronger than 20 out of my old 60-1. Once I get used to it I'll crank it up.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (xpalendocious)*

Do you think it might be less stress on the drivetrain without the initial torque spike ?


_Modified by KubotaPowered at 5:55 PM 8-16-2007_


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_Do you tink it might be less stress on the drivetrain without the initial torque spike?


Yes. It barely feels like any stress at all. That "turbo" feeling is gone, aside from the profound ass hauling.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*

Still have AC as well?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_Still have AC as well?

lol no


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*

This is good to hear. i bought the same exact turbo w/ the 1.06 for the same reasons. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now you gotta go get a dyno.. oh could you ive a little break down of how traction is in each gear?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_This is good to hear. i bought the same exact turbo w/ the 1.06 for the same reasons. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now you gotta go get a dyno.. oh could you ive a little break down of how traction is in each gear?

1st and 2nd gear, forget about it. 3rd will go from 5500 to 7300 50% of the time. That's right. A stock 3rd w/ 3.39 r&p will spin to 105mph on 12psi.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*

i dont see how this will help your transmission much. LOL
but its great to hear that your car is sorted and that youre very happy with the results.
congrats!!


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

nice ride good to hear that you enjoy it 
why the twin dv's???? and not one??
are you gone have some vids


----------



## Technik Motorsport (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *obd2vr6* »_nice ride good to hear that you enjoy it 
why the twin dv's???? and not one??
are you gone have some vids

Because it makes more than 9 psi and its a 35R not a pea shooter.
1 DV will cause compressor surge with that setup


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*

he could have used one larger DV. 
i have a forge 006 its quite a bit larger than a stock VW valve.
or you can get massive DVs. jettin2class is getting a pretty big DV since he is stage 3+ now.
but. the 2 DV thing looks good and im sure its functional.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_i dont see how this will help your transmission much. LOL
but its great to hear that your car is sorted and that youre very happy with the results.
congrats!!


There's no nasty torque surge. It just rolls on and stays on.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

There's no nasty torque surge. It just rolls on and stays on. 

Glad you're liking it and I'm not surprised. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*

gratz.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (TBT-Syncro)*

all in favor of some videos? gabe will be here in 2 hrs.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_all in favor of some videos? gabe will be here in 2 hrs.

I'm afraid of it. It got loose in 4th on the way home from work.


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*

So do you feel alot safer now that you have a knock sensor?








Somehow, i don't believe that you are breaking traction in 3rd or 4th.
I also don't belive this setup is nowhere near faster then your old setup. it may feel faster from all the top end...
Get some numbers, go to the track, or at the least a dyno.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (The Yoda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Yoda* »_So do you feel alot safer now that you have a knock sensor?








Somehow, i don't believe that you are breaking traction in 3rd or 4th.
I also don't belive this setup is nowhere near faster then your old setup. it may feel faster from all the top end...
Get some numbers, go to the track, or at the least a dyno.


Believe what you want, the people that have been in the car agree. 3rd spins pretty much at will.


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Believe what you want, the people that have been in the car agree. 3rd spins pretty much at will. 

So your saying its pretty much as useless as the .58 60-1 was then, there is no fun in that.


----------



## Preston Meyers (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Believe what you want, the people that have been in the car agree. 3rd spins pretty much at will. 

Nice! When are you going to dyno? Gotta imagine you are shooting for 400whp?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (The Yoda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Yoda* »_
So your saying its pretty much as useless as the .58 60-1 was then, there is no fun in that.

No, because it only spins from 6k up, which seems backwards. Shift a bit early into 4th and you're gone. No more tire frying uselessness.


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
No, because it only spins from 6k up, which seems backwards. Shift a bit early into 4th and you're gone. No more tire frying uselessness. 

I think everyone here would like to see some vids and some dyno numbers, i will look forward to both. good luck!


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (The Yoda)*

stock internals except for the cams?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*

Anymore bay shots for us...


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
No, because it only spins from 6k up, which seems backwards. Shift a bit early into 4th and you're gone. No more tire frying uselessness. 

same reason i like my turbo... it comes on so late its like traction control... plus the other guy gets a head start to boost his confidence... then i burst his bubble. 
i run a 1.34 housing, but i have to turn the motor to 8k to keep it going. 

nice setup.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (zylinderkopf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zylinderkopf* »_stock internals except for the cams?

Yes, stock everything + ARP studs. I'll do a full photoshoot tomorrow.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

sorry thats not big enough


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

You say you loose traction in third and fourth gear....
I have a Peloquin in mine, and a 60-1 AR 70 at 18 psi, there is no way I can loose traction straight foreward in second gear


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

there is no doubt about it, 3rd will break free with roll on when going straight.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

Even with a Peloquin? Then I have a issue I dint know about.. Ive been running 18 psi, and it will not break loose in second....


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Even with a Peloquin? Then I have a issue I dint know about.. Ive been running 18 psi, and it will not break loose in second....










You have an issue for sure.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

with the way the power comes on with the kinetic turbo you should be easily roasting 2nd gear. 
Cabzilla-is it safe to say most people running 12psi plus on there vrt should be running dual dv's? or is this just for people that do not have the kinetic supplied hairdryer? Nice set-up


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_with the way the power comes on with the kinetic turbo you should be easily roasting 2nd gear. 
Cabzilla-is it safe to say most people running 12psi plus on there vrt should be running dual dv's? or is this just for people that do not have the kinetic supplied hairdryer? Nice set-up










two diverters are only really necessary with a big turbo.


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

sick set up. . . i really want a big turbo .. .. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubman#1 (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

You have an issue for sure.

agreed. My 35r breaks loose in third too.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (The Yoda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Yoda* »_So do you feel alot safer now that you have a knock sensor?








Somehow, i don't believe that you are breaking traction in 3rd or 4th.
I also don't belive this setup is nowhere near faster then your old setup. it may feel faster from all the top end...
Get some numbers, go to the track, or at the least a dyno.

you ever drive in a gt35r b16???2 less cyclinders will ripp tires at 5krpm's in 4th gear......what's not to believe here???? problem is everyone is hell bent on early spool when that really isnt what makes you go fast.....


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (dubman#1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubman#1* »_
agreed. My 35r breaks loose in third too. 

hell my little t3\t4 breaks loose in 3rd..


----------



## French (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Looks good can't wait to see more pics!

_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
hell my little t3\t4 breaks loose in 3rd..

And solo is right. Solo's Jetta is very quick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. For only having a t3/t4.


----------



## [email protected]_vr6 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (French)*

Whats the compressor housing size? Is it the standard 4" inlet with 2.5" out or did you order the turbo with the TO4E housing 3" inlet and 2"out?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected]_vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]_vr6* »_Whats the compressor housing size? Is it the standard 4" inlet with 2.5" out or did you order the turbo with the TO4E housing 3" inlet and 2"out? 

Mine is a 4"inlet, 2.5" out.


----------



## [email protected]_vr6 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

Currently are you set at 12psi, whats your A/f like and when do you you reach full boost?


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

How much bigger is the 35r than the 60-1?
Early spool can kill tires but i would hate to have to rev my dub like a honda to get the most out of a big turbo setup.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected]_vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]_vr6* »_Currently are you set at 12psi, whats your A/f like and when do you you reach full boost? 


12:1 in full boost, full boost around 4200 rpm.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

Whats the benifit of having the T04S compressor instead of the T04E compressor?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Whats the benifit of having the T04S compressor instead of the T04E compressor?

mo flo


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_How much bigger is the 35r than the 60-1?
Early spool can kill tires but i would hate to have to rev my dub like a honda to get the most out of a big turbo setup.

still doesnt get the point


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_How much bigger is the 35r than the 60-1?
Early spool can kill tires but i would hate to have to rev my dub like a honda to get the most out of a big turbo setup.


You would pee your huggies if you went for a ride. It's no Honda.


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokcid* »_
still doesnt get the point









I do get the point, which is why im intrested and asked how much bigger the turbo was than a 60-1. It just seems from what he said that you have to rev the car to 6k to really get the most out of it. Is that true or no? To me it seems like your getting the same results no matter which one you get. The 60-1 spools earlier and may cause you to spin wheels earlier. But the 35r just spools later but with more power so when it does hit, your spinning just as much... just later.
You said yourself that your spinning 1st 2nd 3rd and some of 4th? How is that any different than what you had? I think it really just comes down to the driver.


----------



## Preston Meyers (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

You would pee your huggies if you went for a ride. It's no Honda. 


That might have been funny 10 years ago but hondas are anything but slow, at least out here on the east coast. Heck there are four 9 second street driven turbo hondas that I know off in NJ alone and I'm sure there are more even. 
and while your car is undoubtedly fast its no 9 second car. heck its not even a 10 second car and honestly I'd be shocked if you ever ran an 11 in it.



_Modified by Preston Meyers at 6:37 PM 8-17-2007_


----------



## [email protected]_vr6 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

It would be great to compare dyno plots of a .82 to a 1.06 with another car with your similar set up. Hows partial and WOT throtle feel? Do you feel lag at WOT?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Preston Meyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Preston Meyers* »_

That might have been funny 10 years ago but hondas are anything but slow, at least out here on the east coast. Heck there are four 9 second street driven turbo hondas that I know off, I'm sure there are more even. 
and while your car is undoubtedly fast its no 9 second car. heck its not even a 10 second car and honestly I'd be shocked if you ever ran an 11 in it.



The Honda reference was in response to the insinuation that the car needed to have the crap revved out of it to make power. Please take note of context before responding.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected]_vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]_vr6* »_It would be great to compare dyno plots of a .82 to a 1.06 with another car with your similar set up. Hows partial and WOT throtle feel? Do you feel lag at WOT?


There is no "lag" there are points where the car makes less than full boost at WOT, but boost onset is instantaneous. I will overlay my new dyno over my 60-1 plot.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected]_vr6)*

i have to reserve judgement until i get to drive a GT35 equipped VRT.
i know my car is faster than any NA VR6 i have ever seen. (and ive been in some fast NA vr6s with schrick cams, headwork, schrick intake, chip specially tuned for their application, exhaust, etc). 
so, this 35r should be insane.


----------



## [email protected]_vr6 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Im really curious to see a .82 AR in comparison to 1.06 from a dyno plot. But from what Ive read if you're getting roughly 5psi at 2800 and full boost at 4200 thats great !! But again hows it in comparison to a .82


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*

Looks good, glad you didn't listen to half of them forum when they said that this turbo wasn't a good match


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Even with a Peloquin? Then I have a issue I dint know about.. Ive been running 18 psi, and it will not break loose in second....









That's odd, even my "Street Brawlah" 2L 16v will rip the tires loose in 2nd get at only 11psi


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_How much bigger is the 35r than the 60-1?
Early spool can kill tires but i would hate to have to rev my dub like a honda to get the most out of a big turbo setup.

Not that much bigger in terms of compressor, matter of fact at least 90% of the people in this forum wouldnt be able to tell the compressor wheels apart just by looking at their inducers, but the issue is that most people also run these 60-1 with small hotside causing the boost to come on too early and backpressure to go up, the GT35R will make a bit more torque at higher rpm's and it's Dual Ball Bearing so the spool isnt that bad. Same torque at higher rpm = more hp.
Keep in mind that you need load to spool the turbo so it's not like you just need rpm (floor the sucka and watch it spool)
hth
Paul


----------



## Preston Meyers (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

The Honda reference was in response to the insinuation that the car needed to have the crap revved out of it to make power. Please take note of context before responding. 

Please take note that many of us are tired of your grandiose claims.
And the context of peeing your huggies would only refer to going fast and therefore I stand by my original interpretation that you were bragging about how fast the car was and not that you didn't have to rev the crap out of it to make power. 

looking forward to seeing a dyno overlay and even more so a timeslip of this beast.


_Modified by Preston Meyers at 7:06 PM 8-17-2007_


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Preston Meyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Preston Meyers* »_

And the context of peeing your huggies would only refer to going fast and therefore I stand by my original interpretation that you were bragging about how fast the car was and not that you didn't have to rev the crap out of it to make power. 

_Modified by Preston Meyers at 7:06 PM 8-17-2007_


I'm not responsible for your reading comprehension.


----------



## Preston Meyers (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

I'm not responsible for your reading comprehension. 


That's fine cause I'm not responsible for you having a slow car so I think we are more than even.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

For comparison. I love my T04B, which is not very similar to the ball bearing GT35. The boost comes in late though, and I love it as well. 
60-1 








T04B








GT35 (only .70, couldn't find the one you used)









_Modified by SoFarKingFast at 10:10 PM 8-17-2007_


_Modified by SoFarKingFast at 10:12 PM 8-17-2007_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
i know my car is faster than any NA VR6 i have ever seen. 

You need to get out more.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Preston Meyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Preston Meyers* »_

That's fine cause I'm not responsible for you having a slow car so I think we are more than even.











_Quote, originally posted by *Preston Meyers* »_I searched but didn't come up with any threads. What I am curious about is hp gains from switching from a 2.5 to a 3" dp. Does anyone have any dyno charts showing the gain? Specifically on a car that already has a 3" exhaust if possible.
Obivously higher hp cars are going to gain more. Specifically interested in about 3-350whp cars but definitely want to hear experience at any level.


stunning.


----------



## Preston Meyers (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

wow you know how to use the search feature. you truly PWNED me didn't you?
Shall we dig up the 10 or so threads you had asking all kinds of questions on this build.
Besides I never claimed to have a car that roasts 1 to 4. Somehow you totally changed your setup and are still plagued by the same 'problems'. So which one of us looks the silliest.
I've said it before and I'll say it again, looking foreward to the dyno overlay and even more importantly TRACK TIMES. 
As the saying goes the only number that counts is the one on the board at the end of a pass.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Preston Meyers)*

Obviously traction is an issue..In cabs case..it seems with the 35r ..that all you did was push the wheel spin alittle further up in the powerband..I mean a FWD turbo car is going to have traction issues no matter what..But what you did gain from this new set up is a kick A*s top end..
What I wana know is how much different would your set up be if you upgraded to say an .81 housing on the 60-1? i think your power band would be similar to what it is now with the 35r..minus the quicker spool( mainly from 4200rpm and up )..wouldnt you agree? thats the way I am seeing it..


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Preston Meyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Preston Meyers* »_
Besides I never claimed to have a car that roasts 1 to 4. Somehow you totally changed your setup and are still plagued by the same 'problems'. So which one of us looks the silliest.




It's called having a car that makes power. Try it out. 
Funny how local people that have been in the car verify its power.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

yea well my dads tuffer then yours....







grow up and listen and learn


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to cabzilla for going through with this build. Its really inspired me in the direction i want to take with my vr-t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif as i had my heart set on a t04 .58








Im anxiously waiting to see the dyno results








now if only c2 would make a proper 440cc or 630cc file for us obd1'ers










_Modified by crzygreek at 2:57 AM 8-18-2007_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
You need to get out more.

youre right. i do.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

T04B refers only to the compressor housing (cold side cover)
A 60-1 can be had in T04B configuration, also, the S3 wheel that you posted above in the middle is barely bigger than a T3 60 trim, it's about as small as any T4 compressor can get.
And for the GT35R, keep in mind that it's a compressor map so it'll say .70 a/r as they use an M24 T04S housing just like the Garrett's 60-1's (turbonetics used the T04B housings instead on the 60-1's), T61's and T67 (aka a whole bunch of different names, PM me if you want to know more about them)
hope that clears things up a bit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
A 60-1 can be had in T04B configuration 

It's also called the 60-1 HIFI when it has the smaller compressor housing.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

What spark plugs and gap are you running on this setup?


----------



## KVR6turbo (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Regarding cab's claim of spinning 3rd gear. Very possible.
I have a video of spinning 4th and 5th gear, leaving pozzies on the freeways from 65mph to mid triple digits. That was on drag radials that lasted no more that 130 miles and they were all 3rd gear and up pulls.
If you are not spinning in 3rd on regular tires, something is wrong like cabzilla said










_Modified by KVR6turbo at 9:08 AM 8-18-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Preston Meyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Preston Meyers* »_
Shall we dig up the 10 or so threads you had asking all kinds of questions on this build. 


Thats only to tease the crowd...


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_What spark plugs and gap are you running on this setup?

NGK BK7RE gapped to .022"

edit for spelling retardation


_Modified by cabzilla at 10:11 AM 8-18-2007_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
NGK BK7RE gaooed to .022"

me too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Preston Meyers (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (KVR6turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KVR6turbo* »_Regarding cab's claim of spinning 3rd gear. Very possible.
I have a video of spinning 4th and 5th gear, leaving pozzies on the freeways from 65mph to mid triple digits. That was on drag radials that lasted no more that 130 miles and they were all 3rd gear and up pulls.
If you are not spinning in 3rd on regular tires, something is wrong like cabzilla said









_Modified by KVR6turbo at 9:08 AM 8-18-2007_


Well if you are spinning you aren't winning is what I always say.








It's certainly something I wouldn't be bragging about.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
It's also called the 60-1 HIFI when it has the smaller compressor housing.

That's just a turbonetics term Paul-ee


----------



## KVR6turbo (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

I'm not bragging, just a point that if you have enough power you will not hook worth sh*t. That was with the 35R. Some feel that you can't spin 3rd and 4th on a VRturbo








My point has nothing to do with winning, but whether you can spin the tires from 3rd gear on
BTW the comment you said about honda,s I come from where fast hondas are, the honda scene started here in LA and SF in 1994, they are fast as ****, but see how long they last at freeway highspeed. Aluminum blocks will warp, I don't care how much you do with cast iron sleves and such. You hear of vw doing 200+ in europe, not hondas except on salt flat racing (not counting).
Honda Motors are better in the sense on efficiency and their heads are awesome. They make a butt load of power reving to 9 to 10 grand, but they dont last long.
Regarding track times, then go buy a old school v8 and twin turbo that or open up a summit magazine and be like everyone else if you want to be fast



_Modified by KVR6turbo at 11:11 AM 8-18-2007_


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (KVR6turbo)*

i am not saying a vrt cant spin 3rd and 4th at all, but on 12psi? my spool is very similar to cabs on a 60-1 with a .81. i boost 5psi by 3k and full boost right after 4k. on 13psi, i absolutly cannot spin 2nd. so i guess there is something wrong wih my car also







and i dnt want to hear if i had a 35r it would spin 2nd or even 4th because i know it wouldnt.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (The Yoda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Yoda* »_i am not saying a vrt cant spin 3rd and 4th at all, but on 12psi? my spool is very similar to cabs on a 60-1 with a .81. i boost 5psi by 3k and full boost right after 4k. on 13psi, i absolutly cannot spin 2nd. so i guess there is something wrong wih my car also







and i dnt want to hear if i had a 35r it would spin 2nd or even 4th because i know it wouldnt.









sigh


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

I love this build, but I am a bit skeptical on the wheel spin through the gears you have listed. Are you tires completely bald, or are you sure you are spinning the tires and not hearing the wastegate? Im not being a smartass, but It seems a little unrealistic with your boost levels. My buddy has a 60-1 T4 running 20psi and making 476wheel torque and doesnt spin the tires in fourth, and only momentarily spins in third. No pun intended at all, but a video would sure make me happy. Keep on the good work cab


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_I love this build, but I am a bit skeptical on the wheel spin through the gears you have listed. Are you tires completely bald, or are you sure you are spinning the tires and not hearing the wastegate? Im not being a smartass, but It seems a little unrealistic with your boost levels. My buddy has a 60-1 T4 running 20psi and making 476wheel torque and doesnt spin the tires in fourth, and only momentarily spins in third. No pun intended at all, but a video would sure make me happy. Keep on the good work cab


I'll work on a video. 90% tread rt-615s.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

ever think of switching to the MSD ignition? It is very simple and makes the car much smoother. its pretty reasonable too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_ever think of switching to the MSD ignition? It is very simple and makes the car much smoother. its pretty reasonable too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I'm not going to fix anything that isn't broken.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (KVR6turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KVR6turbo* »_I'm not bragging, just a point that if you have enough power you will not hook worth sh*t. That was with the 35R. Some feel that you can't spin 3rd and 4th on a VRturbo








My point has nothing to do with winning, but whether you can spin the tires from 3rd gear on
BTW the comment you said about honda,s I come from where fast hondas are, the honda scene started here in LA and SF in 1994, they are fast as ****, but see how long they last at freeway highspeed. Aluminum blocks will warp, I don't care how much you do with cast iron sleves and such. You hear of vw doing 200+ in europe, not hondas except on salt flat racing (not counting).
Honda Motors are better in the sense on efficiency and their heads are awesome. They make a butt load of power reving to 9 to 10 grand, but they dont last long.
Regarding track times, then go buy a old school v8 and twin turbo that or open up a summit magazine and be like everyone else if you want to be fast

_Modified by KVR6turbo at 11:11 AM 8-18-2007_

wow he doesnt get it







this has nothing to do with what car maker is better then what...simply making a reference saying a 4cycl. can do it why wouldnt a 6 cycl. be able to???and i'm from new jersey the land of fast VW's.....Who Cares????


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

cab - congrats on getting it done.
for those not spinning 2nd....you mean at all from a roll on? i do it in a s/c vr with bfgoodrich kdw2's(2k on them)...whether it be from a roll or banging thru gears. 
something just doesnt seem right..


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
That's just a turbonetics term Paul-ee









Never said it wasn't, but who other then Turbonetics would bother putting that little housing on such a decent wheel.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

guys.
i CAN do a 2nd gear roll on burnout with my car, and i only run a t3t4 60 trim. i dont see why Cab couldnt do it in 2nd, or even 3rd.
Cab, dont sweat it man.
if youre happy with it, that is what matters. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morrado (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (Preston Meyers)*

Dude! My VR is n/a and it wil break 3-4th at 70mph on the freeway... if you've never witnessed his cars... keep your comments to yourself... you can always ante up for dyno time if you are really interested in proof.










_Modified by Morrado at 9:40 PM 8-18-2007_


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (Morrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morrado* »_Dude! My VR is n/a and it wil break 3-4th at 70mph on the freeway... 
_Modified by Morrado at 9:40 PM 8-18-2007_

Funny joke. Maybe plausible on ice.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_guys.
i CAN do a 2nd gear roll on burnout with my car, and i only run a t3t4 60 trim. i dont see why Cab couldnt do it in 2nd, or even 3rd.
Cab, dont sweat it man.
if youre happy with it, that is what matters. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


not bugging me at all.







I know what it does, and so do the people who have been in it.


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

are you sure it wasn't raining when it broke loose in 4th? Well, 5th is gonna be useless soon to when you turn the boost up i guess.








I'll look forward to the vids and a dyno run if it'll stay on the rollers!


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (The Yoda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Yoda* »_are you sure it wasn't raining when it broke loose in 4th? Well, 5th is gonna be useless soon to when you turn the boost up i guess.








I'll look forward to the vids and a dyno run if it'll stay on the rollers!









We'll see. I have to beat 380whp @ 15psi.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
We'll see. I have to beat 380whp @ 15psi. 

how far did you take it on the old turbo? 20psi? and also what was the power outcome of that?


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

gabe im tired of reading the BS in this thread. im home get off work lets make a video or 2. dyno on tuesday if your down, drag on thursday if your down.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_gabe im tired of reading the BS in this thread. im home get off work lets make a video or 2. dyno on tuesday if your down, drag on thursday if your down.


cool.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
how far did you take it on the old turbo? 20psi? and also what was the power outcome of that?


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Obviously traction is an issue..In cabs case..it seems with the 35r ..that all you did was push the wheel spin alittle further up in the powerband..I mean a FWD turbo car is going to have traction issues no matter what..But what you did gain from this new set up is a kick A*s top end..

I was saying that when Gabe was asking questions about BT's GT's and that sorta thing. I think it's something a lot of people don't understand in this forum, bigger A/R just moves the wheel spin to a different area of the power band. I can spin my tires 1st 2nd and 3rd and I only running 7.5psi of non-intercooled boost, and I have a locking diff, and summer tires on now. Really it's a matter of learning how to drive the car with proper foot control.

Gabe, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Congratulations on getting your car up and running. It's a lot of hard work, and it's good to see your happy with it, that's what really matters. I hope it's trouble free for a while.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

440whp @ ~20psi


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (xanthus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xanthus* »_
Really it's a matter of learning how to drive the car with proper foot control.


thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote »_
Really it's a matter of learning how to drive the car with proper foot control.

...yep...basically...with an FI vr you should be able to bake the tires in any of the first 3...and more if you really want...big turbos are much more fun..this way when you actually WANT to bake the tires off your the one in control of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_gabe im tired of reading the BS in this thread. im home get off work lets make a video or 2. dyno on tuesday if your down, drag on thursday if your down.

Be sure to get a speedo vid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (The Yoda)*

from what i can see, this car is amazing.
dude dont get caught up in everyones jealousy and BS. just enjoy your car and be happy.
to all the haters, you make the VW comunity ****ty, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Nick_1.8T)*

Thats a sick setup you have going! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Any pics of the car to show us? I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif ginster yellow.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

You say you use BK 7RE gapped to 0.22
I have BKR 7E gapped to 0.24
Do I got the wrong sparkplugs?


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

who cares about spinning tires... up for some numbers whether dyno or track


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*

I wanna see what the new dyno looks like. Lets see it. I'll put $5 towards your dyno time


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I wanna see what the new dyno looks like. Lets see it. I'll put $5 towards your dyno time









Hopefully this week, but likely next.


----------



## FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

i'm assuming your close to 400whp. what type of clutch you using? did you upgrade your axles, transmission/gears?


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6)*

You guys get any vids of the roll from 4th?


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_440whp @ ~20psi

FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice work cab.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Morrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morrado* »_Dude! My VR is n/a and it wil break 3-4th at 70mph on the freeway... if you've never witnessed his cars... keep your comments to yourself... you can always ante up for dyno time if you are really interested in proof.










post a video of this or GTFO









car looks good, but i also question these 4 gear wheelspin claims
video of the speedo will tell the real story








Traction>Power








Well if you want to win races


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Off topic: But with all this tire spinning stories some off you present, I take it for granted that you all are having Peloquin or any LSD diff installed.
If not, Im not sure if its any reason to even talk about VR6 Turbo and grip.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

I currently have no diff on the trans in my car rite now..And I have driven 4 different c2 vrts 2 with LSD's and 2 with out LSD's..As for the wheel spin and traction..it dosnt really seem to make as much of a difference as you would think..Sure the Trans with the LSD feels more "solid" but other than that as far as hooking up traction wise it dosnt seem to make much of a difference to me..I am upgrading this fall\winter to a build trand with a diff..Just becuase its that much stronger than the oem diff..but as far as an LSD controlling wheel spin..thats just something you cant escape with a FWD turbo car..only difference is both wheels spin instead of only 1..


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

Good lord, spinning tires or not is NO indication of power. You guys are comparing "spinning tires in xxxx gear" with different weight cars, different gear ratios, different power bands, different size tires, different tires, on different asphalt. 
One of you may as well be talking about RWD for all the difference it would make. 
Dyno numbers or track numbers with a trap- otherwise this whole discussion is a mute point other then that he likes his new smooth powerband and the car feels extremely strong.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_Good lord, spinning tires or not is NO indication of power. You guys are comparing "spinning tires in xxxx gear" with different weight cars, different gear ratios, different power bands, different size tires, different tires, on different asphalt. 
One of you may as well be talking about RWD for all the difference it would make. 
Dyno numbers or track numbers with a trap- otherwise this whole discussion is a mute point other then that he likes his new smooth powerband and the car feels extremely strong. 


All I was getting at was the traction difference is between an LSD and NO LSD is little to none...


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

oh yea, I stopped reading after 2 pages of traction / no traction nonsense and wasn't really speaking to anyone in particular. 
I've seen a local civic go 9's and 60 foot 1.6 on a stock diff, trapping 150mph. They eventually did put a diff in but you get the point. lol
I heard one of the local guys trapped 160 last weekend.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_oh yea, I stopped reading after 2 pages of traction / no traction nonsense and wasn't really speaking to anyone in particular. 
I've seen a local civic go 9's and 60 foot 1.6 on a stock diff, trapping 150mph. They eventually did put a diff in but you get the point. lol
I heard one of the local guys trapped 160 last weekend.










Thats friggen nuts!


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

yea...id say thats just about as nutty as you can get.








Was talkng to a friend of mine with a gt35r on his 2.0L ek hatch... running 10 psi untuned he's making ~400 whp. he's nuts. Turning the boost up and tuning it within the next week and shooting for 550whp. Stupid well engineered cars.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_yea...id say thats just about as nutty as you can get.








Was talkng to a friend of mine with a gt35r on his 2.0L ek hatch... running 10 psi untuned he's making ~400 whp. he's nuts. Turning the boost up and tuning it within the next week and shooting for 550whp. Stupid well engineered cars.

For that one guy there are million more that don't make crazy numbers, just like these forums. I bet a lot of them wish they had a V6 of some kind.


----------



## Absolut_VW (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

bump


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Absolut_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Absolut_VW* »_bump









Dyno numbers this week with any luck. Makes a c5 z06 look slow.


----------



## Absolut_VW (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

So i'm assuming you have raced one then?


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
Dyno numbers this week with any luck. Makes a c5 z06 look slow. 

Haha, I like doing that too! The owners are usually very impressed, or very pissed off.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFarKingFast* »_
Haha, I like doing that too! The owners are usually very impressed, or very pissed off.









on the 30# setup at 9psi i have no issues making the C5 normal vette look bad.
i have never tried my luck against a Z06. 
dont think i'd do very well. LOL


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
on the 30# setup at 9psi i have no issues making the C5 normal vette look bad.
i have never tried my luck against a Z06. 
dont think i'd do very well. LOL

they cant be THAT fast.....I put a 4 bar fpr in on sat and went against a mk2 vr-t that the owner said had 359 at the wheel @ 13 psi (t4). I was pushing 13 psi on the #30 software with the the 4 bar and he only gained about a car on me. (stage 1 kinetic, IC, 8.5:1 hg, 3" no cat<--me)


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Absolut_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Absolut_VW* »_So i'm assuming you have raced one then?

At lunch today I raced one on the closed course behind my work.


----------



## Absolut_VW (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
At lunch today I raced one on the closed course behind my work.









I'm curious to know, how many cars did you end up pulling on him and if at the same boost leval of 12psi?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
At lunch today I raced one on the closed course behind my work.









http://youtube.com/watch?v=Zh7uL1QxaTU
and i dont have 400whp


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Zh7uL1QxaTU
and i dont have 400whp









and you dont know how to spell syncro.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
and you dont know how to spell syncro.









not me, the chase car posted it








and the chase car runs 13's


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_
they cant be THAT fast.....I put a 4 bar fpr in on sat and went against a mk2 vr-t that the owner said had 359 at the wheel @ 13 psi (t4). I was pushing 13 psi on the #30 software with the the 4 bar and he only gained about a car on me. (stage 1 kinetic, IC, 8.5:1 hg, 3" no cat<--me)

My friends C5 Z06 had trouble pulling away from my 250whp mk2 once I got into boost... he pulled about 2-3 cars before I got into boost though. Next time I go up against quicker cars I gotta remember to brake boost and start at higher RPM


----------



## VolksWurks (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (skillton)*


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (VolksWurks)*

bump for vids and a dyno.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Cab, what shorty intake mani is that?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFarKingFast* »_Cab, what shorty intake mani is that?


Schimmel


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

when you gonna dyno this sucker


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_when you gonna dyno this sucker









Shooting for tomorrow. We will see if they can squeeze me in.


----------



## SavageMotorsport (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

Sounds like a real beast. Please keep us posted on the dyno number and possible 1/4 mile times.
We are in the procress of buying a turbo are our VR6T "Turbo Taxi" too. Hopefully, after we see some of you #'s and times that will help us decided between a .82 or 1.06 for our GT35/40R.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (SavageMotorsport)*

As expected, no time for the dyno today. Some pics as requested days ago. 


































_Modified by cabzilla at 10:12 PM 9-5-2007_


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

resize the pics then go to the gym


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (SavageMotorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SavageMotorsport* »_Hopefully, after we see some of you #'s and times that will help us decided between a .82 or 1.06 for our GT35/40R.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

if you arent sure what you want a dyno isnt going to help. where do you want your powerband?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_resize the pics then go to the gym


lick my balls and go fix your car


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

lick my balls and go fix your car









i could give a **** about my car right now. im too deep to know what i want to do


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

dyno the thing. Looks nice though.
Running drag radials? If so, which ones?


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

I knew the cut bumper would look fine! I need to do that...


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

This thread is useless without a dyno plot!!


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

i like how people don't get, with that much power, if you start to loose traction lets say in 4th at 6000rpm, all you have to do is shift.....
good build cab can't wait for the dyno! You know your car is fast, people that have been in the car know its fast, who cares what jealous people on here say.


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: (mavric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric* »_i like how people don't get, with that much power, if you start to loose traction lets say in 4th at 6000rpm, all you have to do is shift.....
good build cab can't wait for the dyno! You know your car is fast, people that have been in the car know its fast, who cares what jealous people on here say.

I like how people don't get that shifting at 6000rpm on a car that spools at 4+K does not make a fast car. It has nothing to do with being jealous, just reality.

So are we going to see some dyno #'s or track times this weekend or what? it's going on a month that the car has been done.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (vw1320)*

At least the build page went quickly.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

I also don't really see how spooling at 4k and shifting at 6k is that bad.
LS/Vtec spooling by 6k and shifting at 8k?


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (vw1320)*

ok ok sorry, please explain to me what does make a fast car? I was pretty sure most high hp and fast cars use a large turbo that spools later, but i guess im completly wrong....please enlighten me
and might i ask why you say "say no to c2 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif "


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*

so when are u gonna dyno this thing? its a ****in beast, lets see a video or something, its been a while now


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (NeverEnding...)*

what he said, or at least post a dyno sheet of the 500whp from your old setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (The Yoda)*

gabe bitched out on going to the drags tonight


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_gabe bitched out on going to the drags tonight

Why is that?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_gabe bitched out on going to the drags tonight


lol

"I'm at the shop, it's gonna take a while to get out of here"

tard you flaked on me


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (The Yoda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Yoda* »_
Why is that?

no, it was really my fault. I was supposed to be off at 2 today but stuck dealing with a new beetle with wiring problems while i was in the middle of a clutch job. Good thing, turns out the track was closed today.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
no, it was really my fault. I was supposed to be off at 2 today but stuck dealing with a new beetle with wiring problems while i was in the middle of a clutch job. Good thing, turns out the track was closed today.

you have a lot of posts for being here 3 less years than me.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*

DYNO DYNO DYNO DYNO


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_DYNO DYNO DYNO DYNO









waiting for numbnuts to get me an appointment


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*

why don't u make the appointment? prolly would happen a bit faster http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (NeverEnding...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverEnding...* »_why don't u make the appointment? prolly would happen a bit faster http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Don't know the guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*

well that sucks lol


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
waiting for numbnuts to get me an appointment

i went to the dyno when i picked up lunch and told him i needed dyno time on a tues or wed, i guess his shop got broken into.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
i went to the dyno when i picked up lunch and told him i needed dyno time on a tues or wed, i guess his shop got broken into.


unless the dyno got stolen I don't care.


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

unless the dyno got stolen I don't care.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (fastrabbit)*

On my way home tonight I encountered an e46 m3 and an ls2 gto with a blower on a deserted airport runway. I ran across this gto months ago on a different closed runway and pulled maybe 3 feet on it from 60-90. Tonight I got about three cars out from a 5000 rpm start in 3rd to a 7000rpm 4-5 shift. 
The m3 isn't worth mentioning. Instant death.


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*

how much boost are you on now?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (The Yoda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Yoda* »_how much boost are you on now?

17-18


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
17-18

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

could we get a video of that beast running


----------



## hpfreak (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_On my way home tonight I encountered an e46 m3 and an ls2 gto with a blower on a deserted airport runway. I ran across this gto months ago on a different closed runway and pulled maybe 3 feet on it from 60-90. Tonight I got about three cars out from a 5000 rpm start in 3rd to a 7000rpm 4-5 shift. 
The m3 isn't worth mentioning. Instant death. 

What speeds are you seeing at 7000rpm in 4th.
Wish there were more deserted airport runways around


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (hpfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hpfreak* »_
What speeds are you seeing at 7000rpm in 4th.
Wish there were more deserted airport runways around









125ish


----------



## Preston Meyers (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
125ish

Somethings not adding up there
According to your original build thread you are using the stock 3.39 gearing. At 7k with a 20550/15 tire that should be 137mph which on a stock cluster should read in the 140s (every factory speedometer I've ever seen reads a little high). That's significantly off of the 125ish you say.
Perhaps you were really only turning 6000ish rpm? Which is right before you are supposed to lose traction anyway isn't it?

_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
Quote, originally posted by The Yoda » 
So your saying its pretty much as useless as the .58 60-1 was then, there is no fun in that.

No, because it only spins from 6k up, which seems backwards


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (Preston Meyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Preston Meyers* »_
Somethings not adding up there
According to your original build thread you are using the stock 3.39 gearing. At 7k with a 20550/15 tire that should be 137mph which on a stock cluster should read in the 140s (every factory speedometer I've ever seen reads a little high). That's significantly off of the 125ish you say.
Perhaps you were really only turning 6000ish rpm? Which is right before you are supposed to lose traction anyway isn't it?




My AEM wideband sits on top of the steering column between the speedo and tach. 120+ and 0-2000 rpm is obstructed. Put down your calculator and go drive.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (Preston Meyers)*

125 on the speedometer is I guess what is max on 7000 rpm with a stock gear setup.
But I will not go over all this tire spin thing all over again. But I have 215/40-17" Bridgestone Potenza RE50E`s on my 17PSI VR6-T with 60-1, and straight foreward I cant get the car to have any wheelspin at all in second gear. Even with 3"DP and complete 3" with one muffler. No Vag-Com faults... 
Cabzilla: Love your setup. And like you, i havent been to the dyno yet.. Really like your SRI setup aswell


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

damn the tex is quick to give crap


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_damn the tex is quick to give crap


Just bored nerds with Kinetic kits and too much free time.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

Yes, I have a Kinetic/C2 kit.... Not sure what you ment here








Anyway, I must say like most others with newer C2 42#setup: The software is really good.


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_But I have 215/40-17" Bridgestone Potenza RE50E`s on my 17PSI VR6-T with 60-1, and straight foreward I cant get the car to have any wheelspin at all in second gear. 

There is something seriously wrong with your motor.
@ 17 psi you should be spinning in 3rd.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (Dr. Shakalu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_
There is something seriously wrong with your motor.
@ 17 psi you should be spinning in 3rd.

But the nerds on here say it's impossible.


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*

If your not spining in 2nd you might want to double-check and make sure you don't have a supercharger in there.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (Dr. Shakalu)*

Talking to me about Supercharged VR6? 
Best thing sometimes is to say nothing..
This is Cabzillas thread. Why dont you send me an PM and tell me what you think might be wrong with my setup?


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 10:26 PM 9-14-2007_


----------



## PasseLat (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (Dr. Shakalu)*

If you dont have a diff you might be spinning in 3rd gear.......


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (Audi 90tq K27R)*

Having a LSD diff is something I asume everyone with a VR6-T boosting over 10 PSI have.


----------



## PasseLat (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (Norwegian-VR6)*

If you measure power in how much your wheels spin then you have a wrong attitude in my eyes. Its much better to get a decent diff so you get the power to the ground instead of spinning one wheel.


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

all talk no vids








come on cabz post some vids of that beas or a dyno


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *obd2vr6* »_all talk no vids








come on cabz post some vids of that beas or a dyno

Amen brother. All kinds of talk for years from this guy but nothing to back it up but a leaky BOV 35Xwhp dyno from a couple of years ago. 
Lets see this thing on the dyno yet or how about you really man up and take it to the drag strip. No equalizer like the timing lights.


----------



## R32EEEK (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Having a LSD diff is something I asume everyone with a VR6-T boosting over 10 PSI have.

And that's why you shouldn't assume... granted in my case the awd helps obviate the need, but I got open F+R. I'll eventually go LSD, just waiting for the OEM clutch to give up the ghost first.
-rick


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_
Amen brother. All kinds of talk for years from this guy but nothing to back it up but a leaky BOV 35Xwhp dyno from a couple of years ago. 
Lets see this thing on the dyno yet or how about you really man up and take it to the drag strip. No equalizer like the timing lights.


Hopefully we can line up a dyno this week. Don't give a damn about dragging a FWD car. Must be an east coast thing.


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Hopefully we can line up a dyno this week. Don't give a damn about dragging a FWD car. Must be an east coast thing. 


It really does seem to be an east coast thing. Of course an evaulation of a time slip can also give you a real good idea of power being made. 
Might have to get a few friends together and make it out west next year to hit up that abandoned air field


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_

It really does seem to be an east coast thing. Of course an evaulation of a time slip can also give you a real good idea of power being made. 
Might have to get a few friends together and make it out west next year to hit up that abandoned air field


There really is no drag scene here. Two runs in six hours is pretty lame.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

That sucks I got 14 runs in 4hrs on Wed.
Still curious to see the results, I think they'll surprise a lot of people.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_That sucks I got 14 runs in 4hrs on Wed.
Still curious to see the results, I think they'll surprise a lot of people.

there are literally 200 16second-plus cars on wed nights, not to mention spills, etc.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

There wasn't even one oil down all night.. we know how to keep our cars together. Well that and the Rotaries must have broken last week


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

same in AZ man....there just not into drag racing out here


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_The 1.06 GT35r I chose suits my needs perfectly. Gone is the uber-spool of my t04 60-1 hifi. What has replaced it is top end. Tons and tons of top end. I'm seeing 5psi at 2800 rpm, smoothly increasing to 12 @ 4000. It feels like a supercharged car to some extent, but with more midrange torque and SERIOUS 4800-7000 rpm pull. 12psi on the 35r feels like 20 on the 60-1 plus quite a bit over 5500.

Great info








Where would the 0.82 hotside hit full boost? Bill is ordering me a 35R and I prefer my boost to hit a bit lower than 4000rpm to be honest. I'm upgrading from the 30R but I'm not sure what hotside to go with.....1.06 or 0.82. It's a daily and I don't often get the chance to thwack it round to 7K, so a bigger punch in the middle would be preferable to a top end screamer.

_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_The SP SRI doesn't seem to have had much effect on off-boost driving, it's very useable, even at 8.5:1 cr. I'd say the SP 263 cams are also responsible for the over-5000rpm pull. 

Ditto. My SP intake didn't affect bottom end when I ran it naturally aspirated either.
How do the SP 263s affect bottom end? I'm also considering those. Bill said he found 50whp with those alone, which is impressive!


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_

Ditto. My SP intake didn't affect bottom end when I ran it naturally aspirated either.
How do the SP 263s affect bottom end? I'm also considering those. Bill said he found 50whp with those alone, which is impressive! 


I have the same setup as gabe but with a 30r (stock block, schimmel short runner and cams), 3" turbo back. My car has plenty of low end torque and punch


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_
Great info








Where would the 0.82 hotside hit full boost? Bill is ordering me a 35R and I prefer my boost to hit a bit lower than 4000rpm to be honest. 


.82 35r


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
.82 35r

This Thread needs more dynos


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
I have the same setup as gabe but with a 30r (stock block, schimmel short runner and cams), 3" turbo back. My car has plenty of low end torque and punch

Good to hear!
SP263s and 0.82 35R it is then


----------



## goffen Sweden (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_125 on the speedometer is I guess what is max on 7000 rpm with a stock gear setup.
But I will not go over all this tire spin thing all over again. But I have 215/40-17" Bridgestone Potenza RE50E`s on my 17PSI VR6-T with 60-1, and straight foreward I cant get the car to have any wheelspin at all in second gear. Even with 3"DP and complete 3" with one muffler. No Vag-Com faults... 
Cabzilla: Love your setup. And like you, i havent been to the dyno yet.. Really like your SRI setup aswell









My car spins the wheels up to 3rd gear, and i also have a diff, maybe it is something wrong with your car...hmm...i´m running the same setup like yours, but i only have 2,5"DP.





















Runs great.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (goffen Sweden)*

Come on already Gabe, get that thing on the rollers. I'm on the fence about which turbo and am really looking forward to seeing your plot.


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (JETTSET)*

Aren't you the guy who has been hating on turbo's ever since you got a supercharger?


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (I am Jack's VR6)*

those who spin 2nd constantly and 3rd on occasion. how much boost are you running?


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_those who spin 2nd constantly and 3rd on occasion. how much boost are you running?

im running 14lbs but they let go at about 11.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (xpalendocious)*

3rd gear roll on
http://s42.photobucket.com/alb...6.flv


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (I am Jack's VR6)*

I have never hated turbo's. I have simply disliked many junkyard(ghetto) set-ups that I have seen on the pages of Vortex over the years.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (I am Jack's VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I am Jack’s VR6* »_Aren't you the guy who has been hating on turbo's ever since you got a supercharger?

LOL
ya thats him!!!


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*

I post a video of 3rd spinning and none of the naysayers respond. Big surprise.


----------



## dubman#1 (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_I post a video of 3rd spinning and none of the naysayers respond. Big surprise.

the truth shall set you free!








I know it's true - mine did it till my clutch went to &*%$


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*

****ing sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (Audi 90tq K27R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi 90tq K27R* »_If you measure power in how much your wheels spin then you have a wrong attitude in my eyes. Its much better to get a decent diff so you get the power to the ground instead of spinning one wheel.

haha true, after installing a 3inch and *motor mounts* in my car I spun one tire all the way to the 1/8th mile







. went from low 13s from previous to a 13.8X as my BEST of the day mostly low 14s. 
Although My tuner ran a 10.8X I believe on a stock o2a with no diff and one wheel burnouts. He still did a 1.7 60' I believe.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (vdubspeed88)*

also great looking car cabzilla!


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (Audi 90tq K27R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi 90tq K27R* »_If you measure power in how much your wheels spin then you have a wrong attitude in my eyes. Its much better to get a decent diff so you get the power to the ground instead of spinning one wheel.


I have a Quaife. I have Falken RT-615s.


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_I post a video of 3rd spinning and none of the naysayers respond. Big surprise.

maybe becuase you posted a worthless video and wasted your time







. 3rd gear and 18psi is way diff then 4th gear spinning on 12psi


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (The Yoda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Yoda* »_
maybe becuase you posted a worthless video and wasted your time







. 3rd gear and 18psi is way diff then 4th gear spinning on 12psi

Please locate anything regarding 4th spinning and post it here.


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
I'm afraid of it. It got loose in 4th on the way home from work.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (The Yoda)*

loose is loose. spinning is spinning. Any kind of curve + full boost =loose. 3rd roll-on @ 80mph = spinning.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dublin Cops* »_Thats a big turbo. That car must be fast?

Yes offcer


----------



## goffen Sweden (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_those who spin 2nd constantly and 3rd on occasion. how much boost are you running?
 
18 psi, next year 25-30 psi...hehe...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (goffen Sweden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goffen Sweden* »_ 
18 psi, next year 25-30 psi...hehe...























And till at even 26psi is have no traction *even in 5th gear.*
I didnt even have traction on ET drag on non prep track in any gear on 28psi.

But still ....its all about how it delivers power.
For us high boost guys its like going from 200whp t0 550whp in just 1000rpm.
It will have traction power with that type of powerband


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r ([email protected])*

Bump for the dyno plot on this thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (JETTSET)*

dyno or lock


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (bmxrado)*

i love this thread!
i want more videos though cab, i need inspiration for a gt35 1.02


----------



## Fukendrivin (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_And till at even 26psi is have no traction *even in 5th gear.*
I didnt even have traction on ET drag on non prep track in any gear on 28psi.

But still ....its all about how it delivers power.
For us high boost guys its like going from 200whp t0 550whp in just 1000rpm.
It will have traction power with that type of powerband

Sounds like you should launch in 6th......


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (mavric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric* »_i love this thread!
i want more videos though cab, i need inspiration for a gt35 1.02

1.02? or 1.06?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (Fukendrivin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fukendrivin* »_
Sounds like you should launch in 6th......

My 1st gear goes to 75Mph 
and 2nd goes to 108mph.
So the problem is just power related.
It all comes down to how the power curve looks like.
Aggresive boost built and high rpm tq peack with MAX TQ over 5800rpm .
Thats why i think cabzilla´s posts are legit and this is exactly what us other BT user with big exhaust housing are experience on the street http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and track.


----------



## mistercheeks (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_I have never hated turbo's. I have simply disliked many junkyard(ghetto) set-ups that I have seen on the pages of Vortex over the years.

i hate you...some cant afford a new kit...


----------



## Evolution Marine (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*

Living in Cali myself and wanting to do what you have done to my 95 VR6 Jetta, was curiouse how to handle my smog inspection when it comes up or do you just plan on the current set up being used for the two years between required smog inpsections. 
BTW that video with the corvett on that frwy pull was very impressive. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (Evolution Marine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Evolution Marine* »_Living in Cali myself and wanting to do what you have done to my 95 VR6 Jetta, was curiouse how to handle my smog inspection when it comes up or do you just plan on the current set up being used for the two years between required smog inpsections. 
BTW that video with the corvett on that frwy pull was very impressive. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you pay me and your car gets smogged http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Evolution Marine (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (xpalendocious)*

Thank You sir, I am south of you on the peninsula and will keep you in mind!


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*

dyno on saturday with me.


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

this is gay without some seroius movie of the yellow beast


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re:*

dyno or BAN.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Dr. Shakalu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_dyno or BAN.























agreed


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*

word on the street is that gabe is a bitch/he isnt gonna dyno.
Scared of the truth?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_word on the street is that gabe is a bitch

Here we go


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Judging by the gt35r .82 dyno on the a4 vr6t, his power curve should look pretty nice. 
xpalendocious, can you just steal his car and go dyno it?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Here we go










Nah, we know each other. He can't talk too much **** or I won't tune his car.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Nah, we know each other. He can't talk too much **** or I won't tune his car.









some might even say we are friends. But friends don't let friends run chip tuning or turbos that are too big








Actually, i learned a lot from Gabe's project, gained a lot of respect for c2 and would consider stepping up from my 1.06 30r to a .82 t3 35r http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
and would consider stepping up from my 1.06 30r to a .82 t3 35r http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

How much of a spool difference would there be?


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
How much of a spool difference would there be?

more worried about top end not falling off.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

dyno?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_dyno?









Rumor has it hes not gonna dyno, hes gonna rap battle to prove himself...


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

gabe, if you cant make it to the dyno then trade cars with me for the weekend and i will dyno your snot colored rocket.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

ok who wants to start a paypal fund for this dyno?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokcid* »_ok who wants to start a paypal fund for this dyno?









I can buy the damn dyno if necessary. Just have to find the time.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
I can buy the damn dyno if necessary. Just have to find the time. 

give me your car i will get it dyno'd


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
I can buy the damn dyno if necessary. Just have to find the time.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (I am Jack's VR6)*

Im glad I dont have people naging about dynoing my car.
The expectasions are crazy, and IF you get disapointed I guess people will talk for weeks. Its gotta be exhausting.
But







anyway.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (I am Jack's VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I am Jack’s VR6* »_









Cornhole Kevin got an appointment at 9am in Richmond on Saturday. I work in Dublin at 10am on Saturday.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

hey cab. car looks pretty sick. im doing similar setup currently with a 35r. keep up the good work.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
Cornhole Kevin got an appointment at 9am in Richmond on Saturday. I work in Dublin at 10am on Saturday.









the appointment is for me and i offered to give it to you


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
Cornhole Kevin got an appointment at 9am in Richmond on Saturday. I work in Dublin at 10am on Saturday.









I meant about buying the dyno richie rich.
Dyno's don't matter at all. It's funny because around here it's apparently such a huge judge of a cars performance. Hit the track and your trap will tell all.


----------



## Preston Meyers (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (Preston Meyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I am Jack’s VR6* »_
I meant about buying the dyno richie rich.
Dyno's don't matter at all. It's funny because around here it's apparently such a huge judge of a cars performance. Hit the track and your trap will tell all.


Haha I tried to tell him that back in August on page three. Still no track times nor even a dyno. I'm beginning to think that neither will happen.

_Quote, originally posted by *Preston Meyers* »_
I've said it before and I'll say it again, looking foreward to the dyno overlay and even more importantly TRACK TIMES. 
As the saying goes the only number that counts is the one on the board at the end of a pass. 




_Modified by Preston Meyers at 3:35 PM 10-4-2007_


----------



## sprayed95 (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (Preston Meyers)*

Nice car man, I also have a 35r. On a obd1 36lb c2 set up and the thing couldn't hook second if i wanted it 2 with my foot not even quarter on the gas. 
Im only running 10psi now I dont know about u but it seams that at only 10psi the waste gate opens almost rite away.
All stock bottom end and head? head spacer? 
Im running 8.5-1 wiseco pistons balanced and blue printed and a fully ported and polished head with bigger vavles on intake and exhaust, 3" d.p. dose anyone know what kind of power with 20 psi stand alone i could see?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (sprayed95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sprayed95* »_ dose anyone know what kind of power with 20 psi stand alone i could see?

\
430 whp?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (I am Jack's VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I am Jack’s VR6* »_
Dyno's don't matter at all. It's funny because around here it's apparently such a huge judge of a cars performance. Hit the track and your trap will tell all.

Not exactly, its not going to show when he hits full boost, or how good it pulls up top. 
The trap speed is a good judge of how much power he is really putting down, but things like running low boost in the first couple gears will affect the trap and skew the number.


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

Still no track times nor even a dyno. I'm beginning to think that neither will happen. 
mr cabzill must be w very busy man or just doesnt want to dyno the car cuz he knows wont put up big numbers


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*

dyno? 2 hrs...


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (xpalendocious)*

drum roll


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Did he go? im thinking not since there are no #s posted...


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

no, he couldnt afford it.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_no, he couldnt afford it. 


lol 

$100 for three pulls can suck it


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

Your killing me Gabe. Get er done already!


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

lol 

$100 for three pulls can suck it

that sucks man, its $85 for an hr down here


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*

$50 for 3 pulls around here


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

$100 is a ripoff, unless its an AWD car, then it sounds more reasonable because AWD dynos are more expensive and scarce.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_$100 is a ripoff, unless its an AWD car, then it sounds more reasonable because AWD dynos are more expensive and scarce.

that and apparently the dyno was acting up


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (MINT GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MINT GTI* »_
same reason i like my turbo... it comes on so late its like traction control... plus the other guy gets a head start to boost his confidence... then i burst his bubble. 
i run a 1.34 housing, but i have to turn the motor to 8k to keep it going. 

nice setup.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

saw this car at waterfest......stupidly fast car


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
$100 for three pulls can suck it

Welcome to CA bud


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Welcome to CA bud










I've got a date thurs for $40


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

I've got a date thurs for $40

details? you have to work on thurs right?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
details? you have to work on thurs right?


I have the day off.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

What PSI will you pull @


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_What PSI will you pull @

im pretty sure he will flake so lets go with 0lbs


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
im pretty sure he will flake so lets go with 0lbs


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (The Yoda)*

Get it did?


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

updates!


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_updates!









I have a guy 60 miles away that will give us both time next week.


----------



## Preston Meyers (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
I have a guy 60 miles away that will give us both time next week. 

Weeks almost up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , this ever get done?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Preston Meyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Preston Meyers* »_
Weeks almost up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , this ever get done?









We are working on it. I need to get Kevin (xpalendocious) a few hours at the same time, which is proving to be tricky.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

still on for tonight?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_still on for tonight?

Let me know how it goes.
Should make 580+whp with that GT3582R.Would be interesting to see how the 1.06 A/R housing does compared to the A4.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

not dynoing, just doing some street tuning.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_still on for tonight?


fo shizzle


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

any numbers yet?


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_any numbers yet?

bump.
dyno or ban.


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (Dr. Shakalu)*

ban bump


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (Dr. Shakalu)*

Dr.Shakalu do I have antlers growing out of my head?


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*

Monkey. Sucka... PUNCH!


----------



## Zoso (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (Dr. Shakalu)*

Yeah so I'm late to the game and a touch confused. Gabe did you sell off the uber motor/drivetrain then start over with the same car?


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Zoso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zoso* »_Yeah so I'm late to the game and a touch confused. Gabe did you sell off the uber motor/drivetrain then start over with the same car?

the old drivetrain got parted out, car sat for a few months while parts were collected, then a stock block, stock tranny w/quaife, 35r, c2 software and other hand selected goodies were installed. now he drives the car everyday and doesnt bother dynoing it or giving me credit for my fab work.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
the old drivetrain got parted out, car sat for a few months while parts were collected, then a stock block, stock tranny w/quaife, 35r, c2 software and other hand selected goodies were installed. now he drives the car everyday and doesnt bother dynoing it or giving me credit for my fab work.

what did you fab and why is he scared of dynoing or running one 1/4 mile?


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
what did you fab and why is he scared of dynoing or running one 1/4 mile?

i fabbed all the boost pipes, modified the downpipe to have a v band and work with the tang exhaust housing, rerouted the wastegate, did all kinds of bad things to make the intercooler fit. Gabe is a keyboard warrior and an awesome tuner. Things go better when he isnt in charge of wrenches. 
In terms of dynoing the car, that isnt for personal pleasure, its to please a fan base or an audience. Driving the car makes him happy.
running a 1/4 miles is a huge ordeal because there isnt a track near him and now it is closed for the season. The car is fast, fun and reliable.


----------



## Zoso (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

haha, I've seen Gabe work on a motor swap, it was entertaining. Not that I'm any better, I end up with parts and tools all over the place.
TST still doing the Fri night once a month GTG's?


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Zoso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zoso* »_haha, I've seen Gabe work on a motor swap, it was entertaining. Not that I'm any better, I end up with parts and tools all over the place.
TST still doing the Fri night once a month GTG's?

yeah we still do the First Friday of the month GTG's


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
i fabbed all the boost pipes, modified the downpipe to have a v band and work with the tang exhaust housing, rerouted the wastegate, did all kinds of bad things to make the intercooler fit. Gabe is a keyboard warrior and an awesome tuner. Things go better when he isnt in charge of wrenches. 
In terms of dynoing the car, that isnt for personal pleasure, its to please a fan base or an audience. Driving the car makes him happy.
running a 1/4 miles is a huge ordeal because there isnt a track near him and now it is closed for the season. The car is fast, fun and reliable.


die


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

How about that dyno plot?


----------



## Beemea91 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*

Yeeah man, a full calander Photoshoot is definitely needed. Turbo VR6 come on! thats discustinly sick. I've been i a straight vr6, that thing has hell of some torque but turbo. I must inquire, how does it feel gearing up?


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (Beemea91)*

it feels like a really fast vr turbo ....


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (dtm337)*

Back from Vegas, expect some info soon...


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

thank the lord!


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_Back from Vegas, expect some info soon... 

you cant even forward an email to me, why should i expect some info?
ps i am sure that i dont have an 8.5:1 spacer now.


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (xpalendocious)*

bump


----------



## Das Bar 2k4 (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (crzygreek)*

no dyno yet i c, well i'll stick around until it happens i guess. anyhow sick car and nice setup.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (Das Bar 2k4)*

gabe, lets get your beast dynod and mine tuned on full race gas


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_gabe, lets get your beast dynod and mine tuned on full race gas


get me an hour for $100.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

get me an hour for $100. 

dont care how much it costs. i will write it off as part of going fast.


----------



## charcoal grey (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Project completed. '99 mk3 gti vr6 gt35r (cabzilla)*

You could make a short trip back to Las Vegas this Sunday, there is a dyno day event planned.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3507846


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

any news?


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (crzygreek)*

gabe emailed this to me. 13lbs


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_gabe emailed this to me. 13lbs












lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

You could have at least chopped off the date on the bottom.
gt30r right?


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You could have at least chopped off the date on the bottom.
gt30r right?


he's retarded.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Lets get some real numbers. I still have faith in this dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by RipCity Euros at 7:43 PM 11-19-2007_


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

08/23/2006 ftl


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (crzygreek)*

did i get anyones hopes up?
ps im not retarded


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_did i get anyones hopes up?
ps im not retarded









**** get an appointment


----------



## Das Bar 2k4 (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

ready for some results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (Das Bar 2k4)*

I think we will be waiting a very long time


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

i havent dyno'd mine yet either. its been like 7k miles and since MAY.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Das Bar 2k4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Bar 2k4* »_ready for some results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hold your breath...


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_gabe emailed this to me. 13lbs











i have that dyno sheet.
gt3582, schimmel intake, and some other details i'm forgetting.


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

2008 bump!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (FrostedDub)*

i just read the parts i missed on this thread, and there is one MAJOR thing i see wrong....

_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_and straight foreward I cant get the car to have any wheelspin at all in second gear. Even with 3"DP and complete 3" with one muffler. 

something is wrong. my car will spin the crap out of third at 17-18 psi, with a diff, and 17" parada spec 2's. 
if you are not making enough power at that PSI, with a larger turbo than mine, i suspect something is a wry. 
also, gabe, more dyno charts please. i actually need them, i don't just wanna see them.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

Who's car/setup is that dyno from? What turbo/specs? I like the look of that poweband http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif No low rpm torque spike and a nice linear HP curve. Similar to a SC but w/ alot more power potential.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_ Similar to a SC but w/ alot more power potential.

And you though turbo's were 'not my style'....








note torque peak is similar to stock ~5500rpm.
-Jeff


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
And you though turbo's were 'not my style'....








note torque peak is similar to stock ~5500rpm.
-Jeff


I'm liking that. It looks exactly like my dyno, just higher. Didn't know I could get the same powerband from a Turbo. Hmm


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_

I'm liking that. It looks exactly like my dyno, just higher. Didn't know I could get the same powerband from a Turbo. Hmm









steve, can i be the first to drive your car once we turbo it


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
steve, can i be the first to drive your car once we turbo it

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If I put a turbo in my car it will be after a full cage


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
WHEN I put a turbo in my car it will be _faster _


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If I put a turbo in my car it will be after a full cage









Going right from high 12's to 9.99?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
Going right from high 12's to 9.99?









Nah. High 12 to high 11 w/ the little V9 SC first. Then we'll see.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

boring
yet another modded car with an owner that won't back anything up
scared to hit the dyno then the track and prove you can't drive?


----------



## 12Valve (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_boring
yet another modded car with an owner that won't back anything up
scared to hit the dyno then the track and prove you can't drive?


muhahahaha


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_boring
yet another modded car with an owner that won't back anything up
scared to hit the dyno then the track and prove you can't drive?



I could actually hear the *pop* when you pulled your dick out of your mouth to type. Driving and dragging aren't the same thing. Sorry. 

On a lighter note, I should be hitting the rollers as soon a xpalendocious sets it up. Hint hint.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
I could actually hear the *pop* when you pulled your dick out of your mouth to type. 

sig material!!
cabzilla, i sent you a PM sucka.


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah its been a long time 
i thought he already went to dyno the car 
must be slow too scared to show the dyno sheet
all talk no go


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

I could actually hear the *pop* when you pulled your dick out of your mouth to type. Driving and dragging aren't the same thing. Sorry. 

On a lighter note, I should be hitting the rollers as soon a xpalendocious sets it up. Hint hint. 

your just jealous that mines big enough to reach by myself








not sure how dragging and driving are different, if you can drive you can't drag
just ask VRT


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *obd2vr6* »_yeah its been a long time 
i thought he already went to dyno the car 
must be slow too scared to show the dyno sheet
all talk no go 


only people with finished cars can talk. try again later.


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

showe me the numbers ur car put down and then you can spek to me 
put ur numbers where ur mouth is


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *obd2vr6* »_showe me the numbers ur car put down and then you can spek to me 
put ur numbers where ur mouth is 


I'll "spek" to you as I choose. You have a dyno for your unfinished car? lol


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

Not yet but i dont run my mouth like you do 
And I wont be a chicken to post my dyno sheet hahahah


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*

gabe called me on friday night and sayed he thought he popped the motor. seems like he dropped a cylinder or two.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_gabe called me on friday night and sayed he thought he popped the motor. seems like he dropped a cylinder or two.


shut your face and call the dyno guy.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_You say you loose traction in third and fourth gear....
I have a Peloquin in mine, and a 60-1 AR 70 at 18 psi, there is no way I can loose traction straight foreward in second gear









Fix your car....seriously......my ABA 8v car will spin the 215-40-16's in second at any speed..C2 440 program 18psi on a little t3/to4b "S" trim stage 2 .63 exaust housing......ok that said...Dyno Numbers for you and McNoobicorn.
and me as well......


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

im spinning 2nd and im only runnin off the wg with a gt35 with a .82 hotside


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

perhaps its the air over there in Sweden???


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

OK collection donations to pay for gabe's dyno. The appointment is for Thursday 1/24. Send donations to [email protected]
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_OK collection donations to pay for gabe's dyno. The appointment is for Thursday 1/24. Send donations to [email protected]
Thanks,
Kevin

you're a smart mother****er.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

thats the nicest thing i have heard you say


----------



## francocorrado (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

I'm N/A and I spin my wheels at the top of second








Get off your high **** talking horse and onto a dyno. No one believes you. Why don't you stop typing and prove them wrong.


_Modified by francocorrado at 9:08 AM 1-22-2008_


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (francocorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *francocorrado* »_I'm N/A and I spin my wheels at the top of second








Get off your high **** talking horse and onto a dyno. No one believes you. Why don't you stop typing and prove them wrong.

_Modified by francocorrado at 9:08 AM 1-22-2008_


Because some of us have real jobs that eat up all of their time? It's not going to be earthshattering. ~380-400whp, late spool and a lot up top. Big deal.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_Because some of us have real jobs that eat up all of their time? 

/as you post from work/


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
/as you post from work/

but I cant leave... *sob*


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

what makes me laugh about this thread is all the people who think gabe is BSing. He was definatly at the fore front of VR turbos and has been mobbin' a boosted VR longer than most people here have been in a VW. respek foos


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (MattyDVR6)*

I have no doubt that his car is making 380+whp with ease. I put down 350whp 351tq at h2o. That was on my baby t3/to4e that came with the kinetic kit at 18psi with a boost leak (running rich 10.6-10.9afr's across the board). I turned it up to 22psi after and could roll into 3rd gear and burn the tires off (toyo t1r 215/40/16's on 16x9's). When it was 50ish out i could roll into 3rd, shift 4th and spin tire all the way through 4th. Even derek from broke.status (life.love.regret) went for a ride once where i did that for him. I wouldn't doubt at 22psi this car broke into the 400's whp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (MattyDVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattyDVR6* »_what makes me laugh about this thread is all the people who think gabe is BSing. He was definatly at the fore front of VR turbos and has been mobbin' a boosted VR longer than most people here have been in a VW. respek foos

LOL........The only people that think he is BS ing are the VR turbo guys using t3/t4 turbo's with .63 exaust housings.......because spool off idle is all the rage with them








Sheep they are........Believe they do not








I just want to see the dyno chart


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
LOL........The only people that think he is BS ing are the VR turbo guys using t3/t4 turbo's with .63 exaust housings.......because spool off idle is all the rage with them








Sheep they are........Believe they do not








I just want to see the dyno chart


ya i wonder if he should upgrade his license plate to M5 killer


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (francocorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *francocorrado* »_I'm N/A and I spin my wheels at the top of second








Get off your high **** talking horse and onto a dyno. No one believes you. Why don't you stop typing and prove them wrong.

_Modified by francocorrado at 9:08 AM 1-22-2008_

same reason i havent dyno'd.
i dont have the time during the business hours of the local dyno.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
same reason i havent dyno'd.
i dont have the time during the business hours of the local dyno.



Yeah, spending $100 to "shut up" some 17 year old knob with 170whp isn't high on my priority list. I'm gonna do it thurs if id doesnt rain, however.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

just got off the phone with God, its going to rain on Thurs


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_just got off the phone with God, its going to rain on Thurs

you fail


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Yeah, spending $100 to "shut up" some 17 year old knob with 170whp isn't high on my priority list. I'm gonna do it thurs if id doesnt rain, however.









your dyno outside? cus last time i dynoed it was during a horrible downpour, went into the shop and just rolled on the dyno for a bit to dry my tires off. no problem.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_
your dyno outside? cus last time i dynoed it was during a horrible downpour, went into the shop and just rolled on the dyno for a bit to dry my tires off. no problem.

no, my dyno is indoors but the guy said he didnt want to put a car on the rollers if it was wet outside


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
no, my dyno is indoors but the guy said he didnt want to put a car on the rollers if it was wet outside

good thing that shop isnt in seattle or he'd do no business


----------



## francocorrado (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Yeah, spending $100 to "shut up" some 17 year old knob with 170whp isn't high on my priority list. I'm gonna do it thurs if id doesnt rain, however.









I thought you wanted to dyno for _you_, if I were you I'd spend $100 on _that_. Last I heard most Dyno places are open on the weekends too







Or does your 'real' job work you on the weekends too?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (francocorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *francocorrado* »_
I thought you wanted to dyno for _you_, if I were you I'd spend $100 on _that_. Last I heard most Dyno places are open on the weekends too







Or does your 'real' job work you on the weekends too? 


I could give a rat's ass about the number, I know how fast it is.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (francocorrado)*

as for the rain, some dyno operators hate getting wet. if you drive there in the rain, your underbody is soaked. 
therefore the dyno operator will get wet and be mad.
i see why cabzilla isnt going to dyno in the rain.
as for weekends, its tough for me as i have a family(wife and kid). they do not want to go to the dyno shop. i dont want to waste my time sitting at a shop when i could be spending time with my kid and wife.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

I could give a rat's ass about the number, I know how fast it is. 

really? what's the car run?


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Is this going to actually happen








Didn't check the weather out there but I know its cold as a witches teet here in the northeast


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_Is this going to actually happen








Didn't check the weather out there but I know its cold as a witches teet here in the northeast


Its pouring. Worst case same time next week.


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

i dont understand does everyone just want to know what power your making? and just because you spin tires?? 
if it is then thats so stupid...
i have a c2 440 file and i make ~470whp.. i spin 2nd gear all day on atp gear set with 26' tires(235/60/15) m&h drag radial


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (sinisterh22a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sinisterh22a* »_i have a c2 *440* file and i make ~470whp.. 








? ? Aren't those injectors beyond maxed out?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (sinisterh22a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sinisterh22a* »_i dont understand does everyone just want to know what power your making? and just because you spin tires?? 
if it is then thats so stupid...
i have a c2 440 file and i make ~470whp.. i spin 2nd gear all day on atp gear set with 26' tires(235/60/15) m&h drag radial

Pretty much... Kids with Kinetic kits have no idea what a big turbo is like. Spinning 3rd to redline with 15psi & 91 octane isn't a big deal.


----------



## 12Valve (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
Pretty much... Kids with Kinetic kits have no idea what a big turbo is like. Spinning 3rd to redline with 15psi & 91 octane isn't a big deal.

so now a gt35r is a big turbo.........


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
Pretty much... Kids with Kinetic kits have no idea what a big turbo is like. Spinning 3rd to redline with 15psi & 91 octane isn't a big deal.


Far from it! Some of us would like to see a dyno plot because it shows much more than just the max power but rather describes the entire powerband and can help make educated decisions on component selection, specifically turbo sizing.
On top of that Cabzilla has posted dynos in the past of his old setup and its going to be interesting to see peak # differences. Especially considering how much he seems to like the new setup


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (12Valve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12Valve* »_
so now a gt35r is a big turbo.........










with 1.06 AR its godzilla compared to the booger the kinetic kit comes with.


----------



## 12Valve (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

with 1.06 AR its godzilla compared to the booger the kinetic kit comes with. 

lol this is true


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

i like my booger.








why is this thread still going? what is the use of arguing opinions? 
oh noez, cabzilla didn't post a dyno chart, the world iz gonna end........


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_ 
oh noez, cabzilla didn't post a dyno chart, the world iz gonna end........

I heard his BOV was leaking.


----------



## turbokindaguy (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

hahaha he just shut down therealvrt so bad. bump for a great car and a great shut down


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_i like my booger.








why is this thread still going? what is the use of arguing opinions? 
oh noez, cabzilla didn't post a dyno chart, the world iz gonna end........

Here is McNoob's dyno chart........


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
Here is McNoob's dyno chart........



























































that pretty small
mine goes all the to the to the other side
if i can get it out of my mouth


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
Here is McNoob's dyno chart........
: 

and dave is the dyno "operator".........








BTW dave, did you break 350 yet?








and, just to trump cabzilla, 
http://media.putfile.com/McNair-79


_Modified by Noobercorn at 10:47 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_and, just to trump cabzilla

you cant trump anything with a corrado, sorry


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
you cant trump anything with a corrado, sorry

oh no you dinnit!!!!!!!!!! 
see also: my euro plate. 


_Modified by Noobercorn at 11:44 AM 1-25-2008_


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
and dave is the dyno "operator".........








BTW dave, did you break 350 yet?








and, just to trump cabzilla, 
http://media.putfile.com/McNair-79

_Modified by Noobercorn at 10:47 PM 1-24-2008_

I would not be caught in that hell hole of a dyno 
But I operate just fine








No 350....I need larger injectors...Megasquirt and more than likely a larger turbo.....I will go stand alone when i tire of this power level...whatever it is.....dyno day Feb 16th at APTuning......not a hell hole....not located in hell
I should order parts kit and start soldering...
I also have in my position ...a large port Audi head...an obd1 block and some other crap....so a new 20v power plant is in the future some place
.....but first my low milage 02J trans and a diff.....before my G60 box gernades....
THen megasquirt...and tu push for 300+ on this engine


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
and tu push for 300+ on this engine









sounds like a plan.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

I always have a plan...just not enough liquis assets to carry them out


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (Dr. Shakalu)*

Dr. Shakalu- ? ? Aren't those injectors beyond maxed out?

Yea there maxed out.. im waiting on the new 630cc file so i can make some real power.. but for now its fun.. just 440 injectors at 4bar.. this car was a daily but is now just a weekend car, so the extra full i use driving around isnt that big a deal to me right now.. 


_Modified by sinisterh22a at 6:51 PM 1-25-2008_


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
Pretty much... Kids with Kinetic kits have no idea what a big turbo is like. Spinning 3rd to redline with 15psi & 91 octane isn't a big deal.
 on my 225/50/15 street tirs ill spin all 3rd and hook up at 4th..


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_

Far from it! Some of us would like to see a dyno plot because it shows much more than just the max power but rather describes the entire powerband and can help make educated decisions on component selection, specifically turbo sizing.
On top of that Cabzilla has posted dynos in the past of his old setup and its going to be interesting to see peak # differences. Especially considering how much he seems to like the new setup 

if you search my name you will see a dyno graph for the 468whp, thats on a 72mm front wheel turbo, with a .81 on center rear housing and a ptrim..


----------

